# Ham glaze ?



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Anyone got a good ham glaze recipe? I’m gonna double smoke a small ham for thanksgiving and I’m looking for something other then my normal pineapple and brown sugar glaze. Thanks


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Bourbon, pineapple, brown sugar and honey....


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i did a bourbon peach glaze on some shrimp once that was good, but i dunno about ham. sounds good to me.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

It's called Turkey Day, ya heathen. Not Ham Day.


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm going to give this one a try this year.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I tried this one once and turned out really good.









Perfect Glazed Ham


Get Perfect Glazed Ham Recipe from Food Network




www.foodnetwork.com


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

MrFish said:


> It's called Turkey Day, ya heathen. Not Ham Day.


That's because so many turkeys cook big birds instead of the good stuff like hams, venison, rib roasts and steaks


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

To be fair my fav thing on turkey day is chicken and dressing followed closely by the turkey


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

kingfish501 said:


> That's because so many turkeys cook big birds instead of the good stuff like hams, venison, rib roasts and steaks


I've been trying to change it to prime rib day for years.

And what are ya, a yankee?? Venison?


----------



## GRAY AREA (Dec 28, 2011)

Last year father in law did a double smoked ham with a cherry wasabi glaze that was out of this world.


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

MrFish said:


> I've been trying to change it to prime rib day for years.
> 
> And what are ya, a yankee?? Venison?


We have made Dec 25th prime rib day for last few years. Has been a pleasant change.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh yea, I cook one then also.


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

Prime rib at Xmas has been a tradition at our house for a few years as well.


----------

